# Probably a commonly asked question...



## Chelseaa (Jan 5, 2008)

I REALLY badly want to get into working with makeup for a job. Mostly I want to work at a MAC counter, but I understand you probably have to have freelance experience and things like that to do that. My problem with that is, I'm completely broke so I couldn't afford buying all the products I'd need to do freelancing. Not to mention, I'm not 100% my makeup skills are quite up to par yet. I've read a ton of website and things where they tell you how to get started but I find none have really helped. Is there hope for a broke person to  get a job at mac someday? =/


----------



## blueyesdancing (Jan 5, 2008)

You don't need to purchase any of the tools to be a MAC freelancer.  The counter where you will work provides you the brushes you need for the day.  You will need to purchase black clothes and makeup for your own personal use, if you do not have those items already.


----------



## Chelseaa (Jan 5, 2008)

That's awesome. However, don't you need some kind of resume/experience to be hired in the first place?


----------



## KittieSparkles (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes, you do need some experience but not how you think. Experience can be applying makeup on yourself, your friends, mom, or anyone else. After you apply their makeup take a picture and start building yourself a portfolio. You can take that to your interview. When you go apply at MAC and go for an interview they will test your skills by you applying makeup on a model that you bring in with you (when I did it I took my boyfriend as my model, hehehehehe). They will provide you all the tools you need and you can use any of the makeup they have.


----------



## astronaut (Jan 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KittieSparkles* 

 
_(when I did it I took my boyfriend as my model, hehehehehe)._

 
You can do that?


----------



## KittieSparkles (Jan 6, 2008)

Yepp, at the time that I interviewed I had just moved to DC from NYC and knew no one but my boyfriend. So I took him in. It was crazy cause then everyone was watching me put makeup on him. lol. He was a great sport.


----------



## shorty (Jan 7, 2008)

what sort of make up did you do on him? I would consider doing this just to get a bit of attention!


----------



## KittieSparkles (Jan 7, 2008)

I did full face makeup. I figured if I was going to do it I was going to go all out. LOL. Mind you I practiced a lot at home before the interview (I have every color foundation, concealer, etc. under the sun). Which was the best thing I did because even thou she did not time me I noticed her keep track of how long I took applying the makeup, since I was familliar with putting makeup on him it did not take me long at all. 

If you do plan to take a male model practice on him a couple of times before you go for the interview and make sure he shaves his face the day of the interview (preferably a few hours before), moisterize, and Fix+ his face (the boyfriend still uses Fix+ loved the feel after shaving, hehehe). That way it is smooth, clean and not swollen or bumpy from shaving. 

Good Luck!


----------



## Chelseaa (Jan 7, 2008)

Ahh okay, so I don't need like PROFESSIONAL experience?
That's mostly what I was worried about I think. Thanks for all your help. =]
Some day I'm going to get up the courage to apply for MAC. haha


----------



## Lndsy (Jan 11, 2008)

I was wondering about this.  Some one told me today that MAC does not require you to have any makeup artist experience, or schooling and that they will train you themselves.  I didn't believe her though, but is that true?  Am I understanding KittieSparkles correctly that it is?


----------



## Chelseaa (Jan 13, 2008)

From what I've heard, I'm pretty sure they don't train you themselves. I think that basically youjust need to impress them with your makeup skills.


----------

